# what is the best way to clean the cats in a mufflers with you using heat



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

has any tech or workers found a good way to clean the cats in the muffler with out using heat. i have already tried heat but it is not working. the muffler is not completely stop up just enough for it to drop the engine rpm about 2,000 . also has anyone used the stihl decam yet if so how does it work


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 9, 2015)

Who let the cat out? Who? Who? 

Seriously, if you are an actual tech for a dealership, you can't really do that. Got a pic of the cat in question? If it is like Husky's cats, it is multi layer and nigh impossible to clean mechanically. Maybe some kind of acid?


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 9, 2015)

echo pb 755t yeah i have tried to clean husky i just spend the cash and buy new ones when they come in


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 9, 2015)

Shooters choice shotgun choke cleaner loosens carbon in the cat better than most other solvents/sprays that i have used.

Heat works, pliers, drills, and cutters work the best.


----------

